# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Hardware] La minute du gadget opportuniste : le (la ?) Stix

## Arthur Rabot

Ildefonse a un problème... Si c'est un prénom qui existe, ça veut même dire "_combat rapide_". Ildefonse a un problème donc : il aimerait bien profiter des contrôleurs si particuliers de la Wii, mais s'il s'achète une telle console, tous ses copains vont se moquer de lui et le traiter de "_sale enfoiré de casual qui nivelle le secteur par le bas et dont la sœur est une gourgandine_".
   Heureusement pour Ildefonse, ses nombreux cris de désespoir venus du fond de la cave familiale ont été entendus chez Golive2, qui sortira en août prochain la/le Stix, que vous pouvez reluquer ci-dessus. Celle-ci sera disponible en trois versions : la 200 qui ne fonctionnera que sur deux dimensions et serait spécialement conçue pour les joueurs occasionnels, la 100 qui a l'air d'être la même chose en plus cheap, et la 400 sur trois dimensions, éventuellement quatre pour les disciples de Raël. Bien sûr, Golive2 assure à qui veut l'entendre que ce bidule va "_complètement changer la façon dont les gens vivent le jeu sur PC_", qu'il sera compatible avec des milliers de jeux dès sa sortie et que ce produit sera "_parfait pour chaque membre de la famille_".
   Flûte, avec cette histoire de famille, Ildefonse va quand même en prendre plein la tronche, surtout si ses potes tombent sur le portail de jeux Sphere spécialement créé pour l'occasion. Nous devons à tout prix le protéger. Vite, appelons Nintendo pour qu'il agite ses brevets. En plus ça fera plaisir aux concepteurs de Camspace.

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## NitroG42

Vendu en bundle avec la phantom et le jeu exclusif duke nukem forever ?
Ca ressemble à un putain de vaporware quand même.

----------


## Kruipit

> Vendu en bundle avec la phantom et le jeu exclusif duke nukem forever ?


 :^_^:  qui sait !

----------


## L0ur5

> Vendu en bundle avec la phantom et le jeu exclusif duke nukem forever ?
> Ca ressemble à un putain de vaporware quand même.


Et le clavier OLED de Art Lebedev, parce que bon quand même faudrait pas l'oublier!  ::):

----------


## Kayato

> Et le clavier OLED de Art Lebedev, parce que bon quand même faudrait pas l'oublier!


Il a pas finit par sortir celui là ?

----------


## skyblazer

> Il a pas finit par sortir celui là ?


Selon le site d'art Lebedev, oui, il y a 1 an et 3 mois ... Comme quoi la sortie des vaporware passe toujours inaperçu. Mais vu son prix on comprend pourquoi c'est réservé à une élite. Pour une estimation, c'est le prix de la confid "valeur sûre" du topic de config de canard  ::o:

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Par contre, le gamespace est bien marrant !

----------


## lincruste

Mais la Wiimote fonctionne déjà avec un PC pourvu d'une clé Bluetooth.
On peut même jouer à GoldenEye64 avec l'émulateur approprié :;): . C'est pas prévu pour, mais c'est reconnu, et pas cher si on a déjà la Wii.

----------


## BCH32

J'attends Camspace avec impatience...

----------


## lincruste

Je sais pas pourquoi, mais ce CamSpace, je le sens merdique. Peut-être un mauvais souvenir de tout ce qui est eye-toy et autres applis basées sur la reconnaissance de formes.

----------

